

The Bitcoin Boom - cs702
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/04/the-future-of-bitcoin.html

======
monkeypizza
Bitcointalk likes it.

<https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=164977.0;all>

------
greenpill
Interesting to see Bit coin getting this level of press.

